# Ghost Ant control questions



## stick\shift (Mar 23, 2015)

Ants are ubiquitous. If they're eating the bait, keep feeding them. Don't get discouraged when they come back some time in the future as well.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

ghost ant - Tapinoma melanocephalum (ufl.edu)

"The best approach to ant control in the home is cleanliness. Any type of food or food particles can attract and provide food for ants. Store food in tight containers. Remove plants that can attract ants or control aphids, whiteflies and other insects that produce honeydew. Reduce moisture sources, including condensation and leaks (Koehler et al. 2007).

If possible, follow the trails of this species back to the nest and treat the nest. If treating the trails with bait check within one or two days to see if the ants are feeding. If not, relocate the bait. (Smith and Whitman 1992). Indoor colonies nesting within voids can be controlled with baits. Access of foragers entering from outdoors through cracks and crevices or screens should be restricted with barrier sprays (Ferster et al. 2002).

Generally, control is not necessary except where it becomes a nuisance in the home or in greenhouses. If control is necessary, the ant is susceptible to a number of insecticides used in baits or as contact poisons."

Florida Insect Management Guide for Ants


----------



## notnew2diy (Sep 1, 2017)

bennyb86 said:


> I live on the 3rd floor of an apartment building


Do the apartments below you have ants?
Have you informed your landlord of the issue?

Curious...Don.


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

We have a home in Kissimmee and fought ghost ants. Liquid Terro baits work better than any other homeowner product we tried. Does the apartment have an extermination service? Most FL owners do. We had one and ghost ants were common, along with small black ants on the pool deck. We got rid of that exterminator and hired Massey Services 2 years ago. They come quarterly and we seldom see any bugs. Occasionally a few show up, we call Massey and they come right out at no extra charge. If your owner has a service, get the owner to call them. Most places require that rental housing be free from insects and vermin.


----------

